# got one today..first of 2010 for me!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

got 2 earlier and going out again to my trusty pond..got both on a green 1/32nd jig head with a 5" gulp leech 3 feet under a float worked really slow.. here is the nicer of the 2


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work!!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice bass!...hope my first this year is that big.....congrats!


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

great fish. i've heard a couple of things about jigs and such under a float and never have tried it. i guess the proof is in pudding. how do work this setup?


----------

